# How to remove carpet glue from concrete?



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

Hey guys. I'm in the process of remodeling the entryway of my house. It's about 10' x 10' concrete floor. The concrete is in very good shape, but I removed some old glued carpet and still have some glue residue. I'd like to put ceramic tile in. What's the best way to remove the glue. I got all the loose stuff with a wire brush, but I'm afraid the mortar won't stick the way the floor is now. I'd like to avoid any blasting etc. as I just painted. Yes hindsight is 20/20. Any chemicals that would do the trick? Thanks.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

Never use chemicals for adhesive removal in preparation to install ceramic tile.

There are modified thinsets that will work fine over existing adhesive. It needs to be scraped to a point that only the residue remains. The thinset bag will tell you whether or not the thinset product can be used over adhesive residue.


----------



## John Corley (May 30, 2008)

Customs Versabond, C-Cure 917, Hydroment Porcelainmate.....are a few


----------



## Bill_Vincent (Apr 6, 2005)

GOing over adhesive, I think I might prefer a bit more of a latex content, as in Mapei Kerabond/ keralastic, Laticrete 317/333, Hydroment Tilemate/ Flexalastic-- that sort of thing.


----------



## CCSowner (Nov 9, 2007)

I just did this at a friends house not to long ago. We just used a dust free floor sander with 40 grit paper.


----------

